# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب >  >  إمتحانات الشهادة السودانية للعام 2011-2012م

## البركان الهادئ

*قرر مجلس إمتحانات السودان أن يكون إمتحان الشهادة الثانوية لعام 2012 في يوم الإثنين الموافق 19-3-2012 .
المواد التي يجلس لها الطلاب في مارس 2012 :
في إجتماع مجلس إمتحانات السودان والذي عقد في يوم الأحد الثالث من يوليو 2011 والذي ترأسته وزيرة الدولة بوزارة التربية والتعليم العام رئيسة المجلس قرر المجلس بالإجماع جلوس طلاب  الشهادة الثانوية الأكاديمية  لسبع مواد كحد أقصى  ابتداءاً من مارس 2012 تفصيلها كما يلي:
المساق العلمي:
اللغة العربية - التربية الدينية - اللغة الإنجليزية - الرياضيات المتخصصة - الفيزياء - الكيمياء. 
وإحدى المواد التالية:
الأحياء - علوم الحاسوب - العلوم الهندسية - العلوم الأسرية - الإنتاج الزراعي والحيواني - الفنون والتصميم.
2- المساق الأدبي:
اللغة العربية - التربية الدينية - اللغة الإنجليزية - الرياضيات الأساسية - الجغرافيا والدراسات البيئية - التاريخ .
وإحدى المواد التالية:
الدراسات الإسلامية -  اللغة العربية المتقدمة -  العلوم التجارية - العلوم العسكرية - اللغة الفرنسية - الفنون والتصميم.
أما باقى المساقات :
 التجاري والزراعي والنسوي (نظري وعملي) لسبع مواد  فقط، فيما يجلس  الممتحن من المساق الصناعي لسبع مواد كحد أدنى وثماني مواد  كحد أقصى (نظري  وعملي).  وتبدأ الامتحانات يوم الاثنين 19 مارس في الفترة  الصباحية  (التاسعة صباحاً) بمواد التربية الإسلامية والتربية الإسلامية  الورقة  الخاصة والتربية المسيحية، وتبدأ الفترة الثانية الساعة الثانية  عشرة  ظهراً بمواد الفنون والتصميم والرياضة المالية (تجاري) والتصنيع  الغذائي  (زراعي) والتصميم الفني (نسوي). ويبدأ اليوم الثاني (الثلاثاء)  بمواد  الرسم المعماري (صناعي) وتاريخ الفنون (نسوي)  والتغذية (نسوي)، على  أن  يبدأ اليوم الثالث (الأربعاء) في الفترة الصباحية بمواد الأحياء والعلوم   الهندسية وعلوم الحاسوب والتكاليف والضرائب (تجاري)، وتنتهي الامتحانات   يوم 31 مارس 2012م بمادتي الرياضيات المتخصصة والرياضيات الأساسية.
واليكم جدول إمتحانات الشهادة السودانية للعام 2011-2012م وبالله التوفيق لكل المتحنين وربنا يوفقهم يارب :ملف مرفق 69


*

----------


## نصرالدين أحمد محمد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم والصلاة والسلام على أشرف المرسلين سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم .الحمد لله الذي من علينا بنعمة العقل إذ ميزنا على جميع خلقه بتك النعمة فلهذا لابد من إستخدام العقل فيما يجب .فعليه ...........حانت لحظة الحسم ،،، فها هي الأيام تدنوا سريعا لأني صاحب وجعة إذ لدي شاب صغير أتمنى أن أراه من الناجحين ، عن جد شدني جدول الإمتحانات وكأني أنا الممتحن تذكرت تلك الأيام التي كنا نننظر لحظات توزيع أرقام الجلوس وصدور جدول الإمتحانات ، فمن هنا تزداد الهضربة والرعشة .إبني رائف نصرالدين مواليد 1995 سوف يجلس هذا العام لإمتحان الشهادة للمرة الأولى ، مريخابي على السكين يحرص دائما على مشاهدة مباريات المريخ حتى وإن كانت معادة ، حقيقة منذ أن شاهدت الجدول أصبت بالرعشة فما بال الممتحنين .أسأل الله رب العرش العظيم أن ينجح أبناءنا وأن يوفقهم فيما يصبون إليه ، وأن ييسر لهم ما هو عصيب في تلك الأيام القادمات ، ونسأله تعالى أن يوفق أبناءنا جميعا في الإمتحانات جميعها ، يارب يارب يارب يارب .آميييين آميييين .
                        	*

----------


## البركان الهادئ

*ربنا يوفق رائف وإنشاء الله ثمرة جهدكم معه تكلل بالنجاح الباهر والتفوق لححجز مقعده فى أحد افضل الجامعات السودانية وأفضل الكليات وربنا يوفق كمان كل الطلاب الممتحنين ويسدد  خطاهم 
والله ايام يانصر الدين لكن التركيز مهم وعدم الإنزعاج وخلوكم واثقين منو ولا تربكوا أبنائكم وبثوا فيهم الروح المعنوية واليقين وما التوفيق الا من عند الله
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*بالتوفيق لطلاب الشهادة السودانية

*

----------

